# No Strike!!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

They reached an agreement and it looks like we will see the Twins in the playoffs. After waiting for over a decade I can't wait for the playoffs. SHould be a great fall!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

*UNBELIEVABLE :beer: *
Now we can watch the Twins in the playoffs, life is great!!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It also looks like they can't contract any teams till 2006.......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks to be true. Looking forward to the playoffs!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Looking forward to the play-offs? Man, I can't wait to watch the Twinkies in the world series!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Now if the twins can just snap out of this 5 game losing streak, they're really in a funk right now. The magic number has been at 13 for awhile now. It'd be nice to have them carry a win streak into the play-offs.


----------

